# Small tool storage



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Got a new miter saw and didn't have a project to test it out on so I made a box to store my chisels and a "thingy" to store drill bits. I didn't have a specific plan in mind when I started. Just kinda threw some wood on the saw and played it by ear. I had my doubts about the drill bit thingy when I was done, but I mounted it by my drill press and it is actually pretty convenient.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking box and thingy. The thingy actually does look handy. Just one question.......got enough drill chuck keys? :laughing:


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I really like your small tool storage box. Nice job playing it by ear. The drill bit thingy looks very handy. I may have to copy that.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

can never have to many drills hahahahah:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Nice looking box and thingy. The thingy actually does look handy. Just one question.......got enough drill chuck keys? :laughing:



Ditto for me...well done. I like little boxes, but don't have time to make them. They are convenient to transport stuff with tools to the jobsite.

If you have keyed chucks, you can't have enough keys. Between air drills, electric drills, cordless drills, drill presses, and drill attachments (of which chucks can all be different), unless you have them attached to the tool, they seem to wander away.

On those master ones with several keys, there always seems to be one or two missing.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! Criticism is welcom too by the way. And yea, those are just the drill chucks that haven't gotten lost. I don't think you can have too many of anything when it comes to tools and tool accessories. Even though I have the drill bit storage the trick now is to actually put the chucks back where they go when I'm done with them!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice!Chuck key's are like my eyeglasses to me.I have to have 4 or 5 to find one pair,the rest are hiding somewhere.Most of the time Im cussin cause I cant find a pair and they are hanging on the neck of my t-shirt.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Sometime your best projects are unplanned just start doing something and see where it brings you. Nice boxes


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful!. Someday I have...


----------

